# Battery on newer model PC



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

My battery is going out, or gone on my laptop/notebook.Only lasted a year. I've been trying to research, but conflicting reports re: this. Found directions to change battery on Youtube but impossible to find # w/o removing it. Wanted to price it.

HP forum states manufacturer no longer wants you to DIY. Any suggestions?
Thanks!

My Lenovo went for many years.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

HP is saying changing the battery is not DIY?

I have a 2 year old HP. I usually use it while plugged in so the battery isn't drained very often, but it is very easy to remove the battery. Just flick open the two latches.

Look up the battery by the model of the laptop, not by the battery model #. The model # should be on the bottom of the laptop.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Are we talking laptop power battery or the small internal battery to maintain settings and time when PC is off?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

joed said:


> Are we talking laptop power battery or the small internal battery to maintain settings and time when PC is off?


Laptop power battery.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> HP is saying changing the battery is not DIY?
> 
> I have a 2 year old HP. I usually use it while plugged in so the battery isn't drained very often, but it is very easy to remove the battery. Just flick open the two latches.
> 
> Look up the battery by the model of the laptop, not by the battery model #. The model # should be on the bottom of the laptop.


I can't read the tiny print on the back. Don't know if I can even with reading glasses. It is in the laptop, the # that is. Yes, HP said not to change it. I did watch the video showing the two simple latches & how to change.

It works when plugged in, so that's good. It went out by battery yesterday. I want to see the prices for new batteries. I'm sure the price to have it done is prohibitive. Since I bought it in late 2014 & it was made in 2013, it seems they should give me credit. . . but. . . .

Maybe it's so hard to find because they don't want me to? The battery.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I regret to inform you but you will have to get a permit and hire a contractor to swap out that battery....NOT.

It just pops out.

Post a pic and we should be able to help you.

FYI....those batteries like to be cycled. If you leave it plugged in all the time, the battery will go bad.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ddawg16 said:


> Post a pic and we should be able to help you.
> FYI....those batteries like to be cycled. If you leave it plugged in all the time, the battery will go bad.


It's already gone. It doesn't help that the computer didn't turn off when I wanted it to & I would go to sleep leaving it on, not knowing. Yes, light was off. I swear it turns itself on, or did.

I don't have a working scanner, did I mention that?:surprise:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I have had both laptops that my wife & I use for about three years now and have not had to swap out the battery packs, even though they are plugged in all of the time.

The CMOS for the 10 y/o desktop I have, I swapped that out last year. Have a 20+ y/o laptop downstairs that i have not swapped out the battery pack, because it is for plug in use only.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Nik333 said:


> It's already gone. It doesn't help that the computer didn't turn off when I wanted it to & I would go to sleep leaving it on, not knowing. Yes, light was off. I swear it turns itself on, or did.
> 
> I don't have a working scanner, did I mention that?:surprise:


Batteries do not die after a year, unless something happened to the pack. If it is not turning off, etc, that is not a battery problem if it is a laptop. If it is a desktop, the CMOs battery has no control over shutting down or sleep.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

gregzoll said:


> Batteries do not die after a year, unless something happened to the pack. If it is not turning off, etc, that is not a battery problem if it is a laptop. If it is a desktop, the CMOs battery has no control over shutting down or sleep.


I meant it didn't always turn off in the past. So twice the wear.

It's a new type notebook/touchscreen, like a laptop. HP Pavilionx360.

After I signed on, the black screen had blue technical type that said the battery is very weak. It gave a site www.hp.com/techsupport. . . something like that. It had a way to test the battery. It said I had to replace it. That was when I tried to find a new battery. Eventually, it wouldn't hold a charge.

I've been to the HP forums also. It's just hard to find the #. A senior tech said that HP doesn't want me to change it. That may be why it's hard to read & find. My other battery has worked for 7 yrs in a Lenovo laptop.

My cousin is an engineer/computer whiz/inventor & he laughed when I told him what I had bought last yr. :vs_worry: But, he's over 85, sl. forgetful & I don't want to bother him.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bad drivers or problem with the hardware.

Powercfg has the ability of troubleshooting power issues.

As for what your cousin did in the past, that has nothing to do with the issue.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's my thread & I think it does :} Thanks.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

No it doesn't solve your problem. My dad was a Radioman in the Air Force and a ESS-4 tech for the telephone company. That does not mean that it will help solve problems when I troubleshoot something.

You have a hardware issue and need to send it off to be repaired.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

gregzoll said:


> No it doesn't solve your problem. My dad was a Radioman in the Air Force and a ESS-4 tech for the telephone company. That does not mean that it will help solve problems when I troubleshoot something.You have a hardware issue and need to send it off to be repaired.


My cousin is a computer expert and my frequent "go to" NOW. He just retired when he sold his co to IBM. He laughed at the laptop. That says something to me. I could say more but I have experienced your dislike of my quoting experts before. I can call him anytime, but don't like to abuse the privilege.

This is ridiculous. Pls don't do this. Your dad was prob. prior to the computer age. 

Hope you feel better.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It does not matter who or what your cousin is. The Powercfg command in the Command Window will tell you what is going on.

Your device needs to be sent off, because it is a hardware issue, not a Windows issue.

If you think that your cousin can fix it, that is your choice. I have been around home computers since 1977 and this issue you are having, will only get worse.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

My father has been around since they were using Punch Cards and Tapes, including Magnectic RAM. I do believe my father knows a lot more about electronics then you realize.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Nik you should ask a mod to delete Greg's useless babble. 

I found some info for you.
Using the image in step #5 from https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/HP+Pavilion+11+x360+Battery+Replacement/36393

This is the battery part spec. HP 751875-001

Amazon has it, http://www.amazon.com/Battery-Pavilion-751875-001-Hstnn-lb6b-Tpn-c115/dp/B00NOR6UJQ
There are dozens of other vendors that carry it. Best bet it to stay with an OEM even if it's a little more money. I have an HP that I cheaped out on a replacement battery and it doesn't perform as well as the original battery. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

djlandkpl said:


> :wink2:
> 
> I found some info for you.
> Using the image in step #5 from https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/HP+Pavilion+11+x360+Battery+Replacement/36393
> ...


Thank you so much!!!:smile:


----------

